# Cinque Terre Pizzeria



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Oil on canvas, 16" x 20"


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love it...just as I love all of your work. 

I'm curious about something...I know nothing about shipping paintings, but you could set up an Etsy account, or Facebook page, if you're on FB, and post your paintings for sale there. 

Is there any kind of art scene in your area at all?


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I have to say I know nothing about shipping paintings either but I do have an Etsy shop and also a website and they're listed on Fine Art America. I don't think there's much of an art scene up here in Edmonton but I guess I've never really paid too much attention. I'll have to investigate that a bit.

Thanks Leighann.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well I know some towns seem to be more artsy than others. :biggrin:

I heard back from hubby's cousin, and she has no contacts anywhere near you. Darn it! :wink:


----------

